# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Camarones gigantes, cuestión de salinidad

## Distribuidor HANNA Instruments

Entre los estudios más comunes que se llevan a cabo en los laboratorios de Ciencias Biológicas se encuentran los que monitorean las condiciones ambientales óptimas para el crecimiento de diferentes especies de importancia comercial. Dicho monitoreo se realiza con el objetivo de mejorar su producción y aplicar los resultados obtenidos en sistemas de producción a gran escala, como por ejemplo cultivos o granjas acuícolas. 
Uno de los productos de gran importancia por su consumo a nivel mundial es el camarón. Los camarones pertenecen a la familia de los peneidos (Penaeidae). En su estado adulto viven en mar abierto donde se reproducen y alcanzan una talla de entre 15 y 20 centímetros de largo, en su estado juvenil viven en estuarios y lagunas costeras en donde la salinidad es menor a la de mar abierto. Entre los productos pesqueros, el camarón ocupa el segundo lugar por su volumen (11% a nivel nacional y 2% de la producción mundial) y el primer lugar por su valor de producción (GBP 2014). 
Los géneros de camarones marinos están constituidos por 60 especies de las cuales más de 50 han sido utilizadas para propósitos de cultivo en diferentes países. En México la especie más relevante es el camarón blanco, que se produce por pesca de captura y por cultivo; también se cuenta con siete especies que tienen potencial de cultivo (GBP 2014).  El camarón blanco del Pacífico, Litopenaeus vannamei, se distribuye naturalmente desde el Golfo de California hasta el norte de Perú (Menz y Blake 1980). 
Se considera que los factores ambientales que causan un mayor efecto sobre las respuestas fisiológicas de los peneidos son la temperatura y la salinidad (Valdez et al. 2008). Se ha observado que esta última tiene una gran influencia sobre la supervivencia y la tasa de crecimiento del camarón (Bray et al. 1994) debido a que la salinidad afecta de manera directa el metabolismo de estos organismos (Rosas et al. 2002). Se ha mencionado que el trabajo osmótico de un organismo es mínimo cuando el medio externo y los fluidos corporales están en equilibrio; además de que bajo condiciones isosmóticas es posible cultivar el máximo número de organismos (Panikkar 1968). La habilidad que tienen los camarones de obtener reservas energéticas y distribuirlas efectivamente para satisfacer sus requerimientos de mantenimiento y crecimiento depende directamente de la salinidad (Rosas et al. 2001). 
En algunos experimentos se ha observado que la exposición de los camarones a la salinidad de 26 ups reduce la inversión energética destinada a cubrir los procesos del metabolismo de rutina así como la excreción de productos nitrogenados, incrementando su crecimiento debido a que esta salinidad los mantiene libres de estrés ambiental (Valdez et al. 2008). 
Para poder realizar este tipo de experimentos en laboratorio por lo general se utilizan recipientes dentro de los cuales se agrega agua con diferentes salinidades que van desde el rango de agua salobre hasta agua marina. 
En este tipo de experimentos es fundamental tener un estricto control de la salinidad ya que es la variable por estudiar y para garantizar que los resultados obtenidos sean confiables. Es necesario llevar a cabo mediciones diarias de salinidad durante todo el desarrollo de esta especie. 
Para poder realizar lo anterior Hanna Instruments tiene el refractómetro HI96822 para análisis de agua marina natural y artificial. Con este refractómetro se puede medir la salinidad cada que sea necesario; tiene la ventaja de contar con una compensación automática de la temperatura y de mostrar los resultados en ppm o UPS asimismo permite medir la gravedad específica. El análisis mediante este refractómetro es fácil y rápido.  *Por: M. en C. Circe González Contreras / Especialista de línea HANNA instruments*Temas similares: CONDUCTIVÍMETROS MULTIPARÁMETRO (pH / Conductividad / SDT / Salinidad / Temperatura) Seminario: Negociando con los Gigantes invernaderos ,para cultivos de flores ,camarones ,secadores solares etc Parametros de salinidad en agua y suelo para establecer Vid var. red globe Produce evalúa repoblar camarones en ríos del país ante repunte de gastronomía peruana en el mundo

----------

